# The working girls predicament



## kubotachick

Alright, i need an opinion on this one....

I've gone to college for what seems like forever and all its got me is a pickle of a problem. Its not a lack of work around here, don't get me wrong, but the two places i worked, i'm thinking i'm a tool. The one gig is four days a week 10 hours a day being the manager of the paver brick division of a fairly reputable nursery around here. The problem is, none of the stuff sells. NONE of it, EVER. And that got old really quick. People see the price on the stuff (which is outrageous) and walk away or start asking questions. I have no good reason for the prices, and i'm fed up with it, i'm going nowhere.

My other gig is a lawn mower whore, which sucks becuase my boss kind of like...uh....use your imagination i guess...and i'm not going to put up with it. You know, i love that job and all, but i'm thinking maybe i can find the same gig for a different outfit, but i won't get away with as much.

So?


----------



## chrpmaster

I don't know you're personal situation but it seems you have very marketable skills that would allow you to start your own business doing one or both of these jobs for a reasonable price. No boss and no boss problems.

just my .02

Andy


----------



## kubotachick

No boss no boss problems...i've never thought of it that way....nice


----------



## Deerehunter

You may have no boss problems, but, if your business gets big enough, you may end up with employee problems. One can be as bad as the other if not worse. Not ment as a discouragement, just trying to point things out.


----------



## ducati996

> _Originally posted by kubotachick _
> * My other gig is a lawn mower whore, which sucks becuase my boss kind of like...uh....use your imagination i guess...and i'm not going to put up with it. You know, i love that job and all, but i'm thinking maybe i can find the same gig for a different outfit, but i won't get away with as much.
> 
> So? *


I kinda like the sound of that Beavis...but can we remove the lawnmower part? hehe Cool!

Ducati


----------



## bontai Joe

I owned a lawn maintenance service for over 6 years, worked for a landscaper's lawn service for 2 years, and worked part time for a Deere dealer and even with all that experience, I'm not sure what the duties of a "lawn mower whore" are? Do you sell mowers? Or do you work for a lawn service? I'm not trying to be funny, just trying to figure out exactly what it is you do, so that I might make a decent suggestion as to possible career paths. What are you majoring in at college? What would you LIKE to be doing? Where would you like to be doing it? If landscaping and nursery work seem attractive, have you considered checking out jobs at a botanical garden? City park service (good benifits but not so great wages)? Do you want to operate heavy equipment? Office job? I'm not a career counsoler, but I've had many varied jobs in my 48 years on the planet, and more info on what you want would be helpfull.


----------



## Chris

You could always run an escort business for bringing gay men or those with "closet tendencies" down to Mexico for a little fun in the sun..... 



:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## bear

don't forget the dvd's just incase business is slow


----------



## Carm

here we go!


----------



## Ingersoll444

Im with Joe. I mean other then what the boss WANT'S you to do, you say you like the job. What does it include.

It is tough for a woman to break into a job in the normaly "man's" feilds. From being in the auto biz, I see it alot. A lot of the men out there cant handle it, and dont give the women a fair shake. Well ether that or, how we say, they try to "Get to know them better" So what ever you decide, I wish you all the luck. You seem to have a pretty strong will, and a sence of humer[but bad taste in men I hear ] so that will go a long way.


----------



## kubotachick

alright, the definition of a lawn mower whore...the blonde that pretends that she knows what she's doing on a 61" MTD pro. And did i mention in my last months of being a lawn mower whore i tore up my arm on faulty equipment? I don't think i can handle many more scars.

As for college i'm majoring in horticulture, which by the way, i think i've met more bums on the corner than many people (they all have one thing in common, they all have degrees in horticulture).


----------



## Durwood

Hey K.C..... have you ever been in a Turkish prison? .... Just wondering.

Durwood


----------



## Ernie

> _Originally posted by kubotachick _
> *r And did i mention in my last months of being a lawn mower whore i tore up my arm on faulty equipment? I don't think i can handle many more scars.
> 
> 
> It is my understanding that whores of all kinds like the tribal look of body art....just color the scars in and you're there.....*


----------



## Archdean

Memo to KC!
Your Bright, fun and amusing, you are not an a manipulative puppet!
You are putting yourself in a comprising position!!
Say what you mean and mean what you say!!
Be your own person and play second to no one!!!!!!
Sincerely,
Dean


----------



## slipshod

*KC*

You better quit all this stuff . Using phases like "lawnmower whore" and shacking up in Mexico with a raging queen. To think you belittle yourself in front of all these grown men. If you are willing to show us a picture of yourself standing in front of a big fish, Where will it end?
If you are not careful Archdean is gonna come up there wash your mouth out with soap and send you to bed without your supper.
Now I have to go pray for the souls of these depraved Tractor forum members, who I thought were having a little harmless fun. But now I see that they all must be sicko's and need chastised.


----------



## Archdean

*Re: KC*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *You better quit all this stuff . Using phases like "lawnmower whore" and shacking up in Mexico with a raging queen. To think you belittle yourself in front of all these grown men. If you are willing to show us a picture of yourself standing in front of a big fish, Where will it end?
> If you are not careful Archdean is gonna come up there wash your mouth out with soap and send you to bed without your supper.
> Now I have to go pray for the souls of these depraved Tractor forum members, who I thought were having a little harmless fun. But now I see that they all must be sicko's and need chastised. *


Would you like to explain your above post!!

She is a young lady and I have no intentions of washing anyones mouth out with soap or anything else!!

Do you have a young Daughter? I had asked her to join this forum because I thought (at the time most members were mature posters) and could guide her!! 

Are you saying I was naive and WRONG????


----------



## Archdean

I just might as well say it here as anywhere , the run of the mill posters are responsible, articulate and provide thoughtful context to any given thread on most topics!!
On the reverse side the majority of a select group of moderators invariably feel that they must personally take everything as an personable affront to their rear opening!!!
DO YOU REALLY THINK THAT YOU ARE THAT SPECIAL and Therefore CHOSEN?????????
God help you all in your little small world!!!!!!


----------



## CatDaddy

> _Originally posted by kubotachick _
> *So? *


If you like school &/or are close to finishing, then by all means stay in school. If you're interested in the business/management end of horticulture then maybe you could add a couple of business courses to your vitae. Just because you know bums with horticulture degrees doesn't mean you'll be one.

re: the paver brick job - Can you switch departments, or do you hate the place too? If you hate it then bail. You're not doing _you_ or them any good if you hate your job.

re: the mowing job - tell him to keep his freakin' hands to himself, or find another gig. There're other jobs.

Good luck.
-=A=-


----------



## Wannabe

How about a tape recorder or video camera....

Treatment like that is not acceptable in the modern workplace, male dominated or otherwise. You have to tell him to stop once (get it on tape), then get the second offense on tape and you will have it made. 

Set up another job or build a small nest egg and report to your local wage and hour division or straight to the courtroom. 

Maybe you could settle out for ownership of his business.


Take a stand. Other's in your situation will thank you.


----------



## slipshod

*Re: Re: KC*



> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *Would you like to explain your above post!!
> 
> She is a young lady and I have no intentions of washing anyones mouth out with soap or anything else!!
> 
> Do you have a young Daughter? I had asked her to join this forum because I thought (at the time most members were mature posters) and could guide her!!
> 
> Are you saying I was naive and WRONG???? *


 Dean,
I do not have a young daughter, but I have a young granddaughter barely half Kobota Chick's age. My children are grown. My point is the same as yours, KC should not be calling herself a whore of any kind, it is demeaning and I suspect the response she got was about what she expected.
I think the answer to your second question is two part. To answer part one: I don't think you are naive, just like myself from a different generation then KC. Young people talk like that now,we don't have to like it , but it is true. To answer part two: I do not think you are wrong , we are both on the same side.
As to explaining the part about washing her mouth out with soap and sending her to bed without supper. That is what would have happened at my house growing up if my children had used improper language.
The post was meant as humor, not an attack on you. Sorry you took it that way and now that I know you are a sensitive guy, I will temper my responses so not to offend you.
By the way I am a mature poster , but now I have seen the light and will no longer try to inflict any humor in my posts. (not) . question? A personable affront to my rear opening? Doesn't personable mean with good humor? Or did you mean something else? A personable affront to a rear opening is maybe what KC's date to Mexico was looking for.


----------



## Ernie

Tom you are so right... when relating to KC as a her or she it is because of name..... This and a few other threads are pure fun and games.. Nothing serious as demeaning just stepping out onto the Wild Side But I agree whole heartedly w/ your perception of the way we all assume KC is of feminine gender.... Could be best if we don't go there:furious: Hell who knows KC may be alien:alien2: well KC likes orange...well doesn't she:lmao:


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *I just might as well say it here as anywhere , the run of the mill posters are responsible, articulate and provide thoughtful context to any given thread on most topics!!
> On the reverse side the majority of a select group of moderators invariably feel that they must personally take everything as an personable affront to their rear opening!!!
> DO YOU REALLY THINK THAT YOU ARE THAT SPECIAL and Therefore CHOSEN?????????
> God help you all in your little small world!!!!!! *


Whom might you be referring to Dean??? In looking at your last few posts, it appears you are taking everything as a personal affront. A little paranoid are we???


----------



## Archdean

Slipshod,
You need not temper any response to me but you did say "I would wash her mouth with soap"! Certainly you were making a judgment about me!
I also agree we are on the same side of this issue which I appreciate and have noted your response. I love humor of all types and not near as sensitive as the board in general seems to have confused with not willing to tolerate childish hogpilling!!
"A personable affront to my rear opening? Doesn't personable mean with good humor? Or did you mean something else?"
It was meant with humor, I'm sure if you look hard enough you will be able to find it!
With respect,
Dean 

Argee,
"Whom might you be referring to Dean??? In looking at your last few posts, it appears you are taking everything as a personal affront. A little paranoid are we???"

The answer to your question can be found by looking at most of the replies to my post's over several recent months from a select group of posters some Moderators and some not!! If your in that group then your included if not there is no problem as far as your concerned!!

I am no more paranoid than you are, I will say that I did not join this group to be constantly barraged with constant criticism and juvenile fun and games at my expense!
If that is the intent and tone and tenor of board, I obviously chose to join a group that I shouldn't have!!

If after you have reviewed all of the above in good conscience and you still feel that you and a few others are correct then we have reached an insurmountable impasse!!!

Also with respect,
Dean


----------



## Argee

Dean,

How does the saying go? *"What Ye Sow, So Shall Ye Reap"*

Looks like your having one hell of a harvest...You've sowed so many seeds of discontent and criticism of your own and now your overwhelmed when it is returned to you tenfold.

If you take a hard look back at what you have said in many of your past posts, maybe then, you will see the flames of discontent that you have ignited with many here on the board....

Sometimes it's not what you say, but how you say it that rubs people the wrong way.

I took a hard review in good conscience of all that you mentioned, and I have to agree with you.... "we have reached an insurmountable impasse!!!"

Sincerely,
Argee


----------



## kubotachick

I'm sorry i said anything now...its turned into a brawl over something stupid. And yes...i should have phrased the lawnmower part differently...i apologize.

I did get called back into the paver joint and i told them no...so i'm just throwing my resume out to the local landscape outfits around here. At this point and time, i'm thinking at the worst i get get a job digging holes or something.

I didn't mean for this to become a whole issue. I don't want to start anything really.


----------



## Ernie

KC as I said in a previous post ....You started a funny thread and it was I am sure your intention to have fun w/ it.. 

Now, that you brought lawnmower item...yeah you could have used a different word but it wouldn't been as humorous and responded to in so many also humorous.. ways:starwars: may the force be with you..........


----------



## bontai Joe

Sooooooo...... to get back on topic,

KC,
Do you have enough experience on various kinds of equipment to hook up with a local government road crew? park's department? to catch the good benefits package usually offered at those kinds of places? Or possibly at a resort, or golf course as grounds keeper? Or are there any commercial growers in your area with greenhouses full of plants? When I was out of work, I used to get the phone book out and get the addresses of all the places I thought I might find a job and hop in the car and check them out in person. Even with today's technology of e-mail, instant messaging, faxes, a personal visit goes a long way to make an impression on who ever is hiring. And dress conservatively in clean clothes. You porbably would not believe what I have seen some folks wear to a job interview recently. The cleanest torn rock band on tour shirt out of the dirty laundry pile does not score valuable bonus points, but I'm sure you knew that. Best of luck in finding a job that is at least more fun than what you have been doing.


----------



## kubotachick

and thats what i intend to do...and i never thought about a road crew, i could be a flag babe or something. I always thought that was dangerous though. 

The really bad thing around here is they are cutting the parks (state and county) jobs in more than half. The funding isn't there. Right by where i live they are hacking more than half at both places. I have no idea how they are going to keep those places going.

The crummy thing is, last year i got onto a really good gig with a greenhouse (far from where i live, but i like to commute). The bad part was i got sick and had to go into the hospital on the second day. I had to give up the job.

I'll hang my shingle out there....maybe someone wants me for my knowledge


----------



## Ernie

Knowledge is a good thing only if you have the wisdom to apply it. 

Sounds as if you should do great in a southern state where the grass always grows... where the road crews are always busy... and the state parks are a treasure.....


----------



## Greg

Ernie,

Is Oklahoma considered a "Southern state"??


----------



## bigl22

chick-- about 1/3rd of the lawn sewrvices in my area are owned, and operated by women-- they started out of need for money after being divorced [ most of them] if you like the lawn business - try to find another lady who also does so-- apply for a small business loan , give the clients and potential customers the aggressive sell push -- buy some decent new or modestly used equipment -- with one tow vehicle, one riding mower, one push mower, one weed eater, and a broom and a couple of gas cans [ and a small trailer] you could be in business for substantially less than $5K dollars[ 2500$ for a JD 120 , or cub cadet 1000 sries, 800$ for trailer, 350$ for decent push mower - 200 for GOOD wed eater, and so forth -- go for it-- bigL


----------



## Archdean

> _Originally posted by bigl22 _
> *chick-- about 1/3rd of the lawn sewrvices in my area are owned, and operated by women-- they started out of need for money after being divorced [ most of them] if you like the lawn business - try to find another lady who also does so-- apply for a small business loan , give the clients and potential customers the aggressive sell push -- buy some decent new or modestly used equipment -- with one tow vehicle, one riding mower, one push mower, one weed eater, and a broom and a couple of gas cans [ and a small trailer] you could be in business for substantially less than $5K dollars[ 2500$ for a JD 120 , or cub cadet 1000 sries, 800$ for trailer, 350$ for decent push mower - 200 for GOOD wed eater, and so forth -- go for it-- bigL *


Now, finally a very constructive and thoughtful suggestion!!
A thankful tip of my hat to you Bigl22!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bontai Joe

> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *Now, finally a very constructive and thoughtful suggestion!!
> A thankful tip of my hat to you Bigl22!!!!!!!!!!!! *


Bigl22 was indeed helpful, but your sarcastic implication that he was the only one helpful was a bit much. Catdaddy had usefull suggestions, as did Wannabe. I also tried to be helpful. But you ignored their contributions to get your childish dig in. And you really don't understand why people get angry with you? Is your ego that big? And why am I trying ...... nevermind


----------



## Archdean

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *Bigl22 was indeed helpful, but your sarcastic implication that he was the only one helpful was a bit much. Catdaddy had usefull suggestions, as did Wannabe. I also tried to be helpful. But you ignored their contributions to get your childish dig in. And you really don't understand why people get angry with you? Is your ego that big? And why am I trying ...... nevermind *


Sorry joe, you might remember that Bigl and I had some pretty harsh words eons ago, Yes I did address him alone as it made sense to me at the moment!! I certainly did not mean to slight all the others ...CERTAINLY not you!!!!

You implied that I was being SARCASTIC , perhaps you are a unwitting victim of the disease that is contaminating this board??


----------



## bontai Joe

Your diagnosis of my "disease" answers my question.


----------



## Ernie

> _Originally posted by Greg _
> *Ernie,
> 
> Is Oklahoma considered a "Southern state"?? *


Greg its south of Wisconson


----------

